# FF mites harming frogs/tads?



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I just found mites in some of my FF cultures, fortunately I keep cultures in another part of the room, so I'm not too worried about losing all and starting from scratch. I am concerned that some of the mites have dropped into my tad rearing containers. I changed the water and cleaned everything, but I was wondering if they can harm the tads and if this type of mite can infest frogs?

Ed


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Mites are very host specific.
I feed FF mites and springtail mite to my frogs when they pop up.
I even have some other mite thing (looks like springtail mites) that I culture separate just to feed frogs.


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks Ben, I had thought that was the case, but freaked out a little when I saw them in the tad containers. It is funny, they stay alive on top of the water just like springtails. 
Ed


----------

